# Canton GLE oder Nubert nubox? *Bilder Update*



## »EraZeR« (1. Januar 2010)

Welche Serie ist klanglich oder P/L mäßiger besser für den reinen Heimkinoeinsatz geeignet? Preislich nehmen sich die Lautsprecher nicht all zu viel. Einen Subwoofer habe ich schon von Canton (AS 125). Da würde es sich natürlich optisch anbieten, auch die GLE Serie weiter fortzusetzen. 
Standlautsprecher würden für mich eigentlich nicht in Frage kommen, da sie viel Platz wegnehmen und ich wie gesagt nur Filme damit gucken möchte.
Als Verstärker dient der Yamaha 465.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Optisch passt nun keine NuBox zum Sub. Selbst komplett schwarz wird ziemlich unpassend aussehen, weil die Front dieses Hochglanzzeug drauf hat.

Der Vorteil bei Nubert ist wie bei Teufel testen, hören, bei Bedarf wieder zurück schicken. Mit dem richtigen Versender kriegt man das aber auch bei Canton hin.

Beim Klang wird es am Ende auf das gleiche hinaus laufen. Die Canton werden etwas auflösender spielen, die Nubert vermutlich lauter, aber nicht so analytisch wie die Canton.

Soweit eine grobe Einschätzung von mir.


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Die Nubert Ls sollen ja im Bassbereich sehr stark sein, wäre das nicht ein Vorteil im Filme einsatz?


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Wofür hast du den AS125? Besonders bei Filmen wird alles was den Bass betrifft auf den LFE ausgelagert. Der Rest kriegt unter 70hz nur selten was ab.

Ich könnte mir einen Einsatzbereich vorstellen, der pures Stereo vorsieht ohne Subwoofer oder eben PCM Stereo über alle Kanäle. Wenn das bei dir der Fall wäre, könnten die Nubert durchaus die bessere Wahl sein. Aber bei Heimkino - vorallem in kleinen Wohnräumen - bringen bassstarke Kompakte fast nix.


----------



## Väinämöinen (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Und was die anderen Kanäle noch an tiefen Frequenzen haben, kann der Sub ja auch übernehmen. Die LS sollten halt so bis 80Hz spielen, wo man dann problemlos trennen kann, da tiefere Frequenzen nicht mehr ortbar sind.
Boxen, die wirklich tief spielen machen IMHO hauptsächlich dann Sinn, wenn man beim Musikhören aus Gründen der Homogenität auf einen Sub verzichten will.


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Hol dir die Canton, immerhin haste ja schon den Sub und das Umherwechseln empfiehlt sich aufgrund der Homogenität nun wirklich nicht. Und anspruchsvolles Stereo mit Kompaktboxen wird schwierig, weil man eben da auf den Sub verzichten sollte, was aber bei Regalboxen aufGrund des in der P/L Klasse schwachn Tiefgang schwer möglich sein wird.


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Gut, dann werden es also die Canton's. Aber für den Rear Bereich kann ich doch die Flacheren LS nehmen oder sollte man dort auch lieber die normalen Kompaktlautsprecher nehmen?


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Ich würde die GLE410 nur als Effektlautsprecher verwenden (also Seite oder Decke, nicht für hinten). Dann lieber die GLE420 für hinten. Das zusätzliche Gehäusevolumen wird dir spätestens dann gefallen, wenn auch mal Stimmen darüber wider gegeben werden müssen. 

Aber ganz ehrlich. Wenn du den Platz und das Geld hast. 4x GLE430 + GLE455 als Center. Für die Homogenität wohl die optimale Kombination.


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Das mit dem Geld ist kein Problem, eher die Beschaffung der LS


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Fachhandel. In der Region Hannover wird es garantiert einige geben, mit denen man Konditionen und etwaige Rückgabe verhandeln kann.


----------



## rebel4life (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Schau mal bei NAD auf der Seite nach der Rubrik Fachhändler, diese Händler haben in der Regel auch Canton da, da findet man schnell etwas.

Ansonsten einfach im nächsten Zeitschriftenladen in eine Stereo reinschauen, dort sind die Fachhändler nach PLZ aufgelistet.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

In Hannover fällt mir ein Kompetenter Händler sofort ein:

Art und Voice HighEnd Audio+Videotechnik Hannover, Hifi, HighEnd, Heimkino, Veranstaltungstechnik, Carhifi, Videotechnik, Messetechnik, Beamer und Großbildleinwände, Fachhandel und Onlineshop Hannover

.


----------



## lequalium (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Canton!!! harmonischeres klangbild wegen schon vorhandenem sub und so....und in den canton stekt mehr entwicklng...


----------



## rebel4life (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Wieso sollten die von Canton besser entwickelt sein?


----------



## Väinämöinen (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Außerdem ist der Sub beim Mischen von Komponenten ja sowieso eher unkritisch, so dass ich da nicht unbedingt Rücksicht drauf nehmen würde.


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

ich würde den nubis das vertrauen geben - ich denke dort bekommt man mehr lautsprecher fürs geld als bei cantons einsteigerserie.


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Also dann läuft jetzt das Battle zwischen den GLE 430 und der nubox 311.

Preislich so  bei 129/139€ angesiedelt. Größenmäßig sind die GLE vorne. Also soll ich doch die Nuberts nehmen?


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

im zweifel immer probehören. 
die gle ist sicher keine schlechte wahl - bei nubert müsstest du aktuell mehr ausgeben (nu 381).
wo hast du den die GLE zu diesem preis gesehen? kostet sonst ca. 180.- -> dann bist du aber auch im preisrahmen der nu381.


btw: hier gibts einen test von beiden LS.
http://www.audio.de/Testbericht/Canton-GLE-430_4723981.html


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Der Test spricht ja eindeutig für die "ehrlichen" Nuberts. Auch so gefallen die mir persönlich mehr als die Cantons, aber da hat jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Siehe hier: Canton GLE Serie bei Hifistudio.de

Also laut dem Test sollen die Nubert's den Bass und Pegel einer Standbox haben. Ich finde sie optisch auch sehr geil!


----------



## Väinämöinen (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Siehe hier: Canton GLE Serie bei Hifistudio.de


Die 430er kosten da aber 149€.

Wenn du mit kirsche als Farbe klarkommst und Cantöner willst, gäbe es bei hirschille ansonsten noch die GLE 403, also das Vorgängermodell, für 92€.


----------



## »EraZeR« (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Ja die habe ich schon gesehen, aber die Farbe passt echt garnicht bei mir rein.


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Aus aktuellem Anlass krame ich meinen Thread nochmal raus. Ich stehe immer noch vor der Entscheidung, ob es jetzt die GLE oder die Nubert sein sollen.
Die Nubert's gefallen mir vorallem optisch nochmal ein ganzes Stück besser, wären allerdings auch teurer als ein Set mit den Canton's.

Was haltet ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung:

Front: Nubert - nuBox 381 Kompaktlautsprecher
Center: Nubert - nuBox CS-411 Centerspeaker
Rear: nuBox DS-301

Vorhanden ist schon ein Canton AS 125 Subwoofer und ein Yamaha-RX-465 Verstärker. Diese Zusammenstellung würde mich knapp 1.000€ kosten.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Nimm doch gleich die nuBox 481 . Standboxen find ich zum Musikhören immernoch besser .


----------



## Väinämöinen (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Wenn du die Dipole vernünftig Aufhängen kannst, würde ich die auf jeden Fall in Betracht ziehen, auch wenn es vorne Canton werden sollte. Für 5.1 Musik zwar sicherlich nicht ideal, aber in in Filmen bestimmt toll.


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Nimm doch gleich die nuBox 481 . Standboxen find ich zum Musikhören immernoch besser .



Und wenn es nur um den Film einsatz geht, lohnt sich der Mehrpreis für eine Standbox?


----------



## rebel4life (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Kommt drauf an, ich würde definitiv ne Standbox nehmen, hab selber 2 selbstgebaute.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Wenn es eine Nubert NuBox 381 werden soll, dann brauchst du keine Standbox. Die kann auch so Pegel und Bass. 

Für das reine Heimkino, sind diese den Canton vorzuziehen. 

Also, wenn du die 381 bevorzugst, brauchst du nicht über eine Standbox nachzudenken. 

Dipol eignet sich ebenfalls sehr viel besser für Heimkino. Da hat Canton leider nix entsprechendes anzubieten. 

Ich würde das so kaufen, wie du es vorgeschlagen hast.


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Wie sieht es denn mit der Leistung meines Verstärkers aus. Reicht die aus? Filme gucke ich immer auf der Einstellung -10 bis -15 db


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Also es werden wohl doch eher die 481. Denn wenn ich die 381 kaufen würde, dann würde ich auch gleich die Ständer mitkaufen, denn das sieht einfach besser aus und dann würden sich die beiden Kombis nichtmehr viel vom Preis nehmen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Habe mir jetzt die Nubox 481 + Center und Dipole gekauft.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*

Schön. Berichte wenn das Set da ist , die Konstellation würde ich mir nämlich auch zulegen wollen wenn das Geld dafür da ist .


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*



»erazer« schrieb:


> habe mir jetzt die nubox 481 + center und dipole gekauft.



fein!


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert Nubox?*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Schön. Berichte wenn das Set da ist , die Konstellation würde ich mir nämlich auch zulegen wollen wenn das Geld dafür da ist .



Sehr gerne. Habe heute von Nubert die Auftragsbestätigung bekommen. Da der Center zur Zeit nicht optimal verfügbar ist meinten die, dass der in der 9. KW kommt. Also nächste Woche


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. März 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert nubox? *Nubert bestellt**

Habe heute einen Brief von Nubert bekommen. Leider haben die Probleme mit ihrem Lieferanten und deshalb verzögert sich die Lieferung meines Center's um 2 Wochen auf die 11. KW .


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. März 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert nubox? *Nubert bestellt**



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Habe heute einen Brief von Nubert bekommen. Leider haben die Probleme mit ihrem Lieferanten und deshalb verzögert sich die Lieferung meines Center's um 2 Wochen auf die 11. KW .



Nervig. Aber wenigstens melden die sich, ist nicht immer Gnag und Gäbe. Trotz Wirtschaftskrise und Kurzarbeit hat keiner genug Zeit, Geräte/Produkte fristgerecht auszuliefern, Ich kenn das nur zu Gut


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. März 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert nubox? *Nubert bestellt**

Ich könnte mir schon den Rest der Lautsprecher liefern lassen aber dann würde wieder was wichtiges fehlen und ich hätte wie jetzt wieder den Eindruck, dass es nicht richtig Harmoniert. Also wenn schon, dann alles gleichzeitig .


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. März 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert nubox? *Nubert bestellt**

So, heute sind sie endlich gekommen. Schnell ausgepackt und sehr provisoriesch aufgestellt. Gleich mal Fluch der Karibik 3 reingetan und . Eine viel geilere Atmosphäre, man hört sachen, die man vorher nichtmal geahnt hätte. Eine Super Stimmung. Ein ausführlicherer Bericht folgt in der nächsten Zeit.


----------



## nfsgame (23. März 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert nubox? *Nubert bestellt**

Schön das es dir gefällt. Ich bin gespannt .


----------



## Stormbringer (26. März 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert nubox? *nuBox gekauft**

auch mal die gelegenheit nutzen und ein paar bilder machen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. März 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert nubox? *nuBox gekauft**



Stormbringer schrieb:


> auch mal die gelegenheit nutzen und ein paar bilder machen.



Würde ich gerne, aber bei mir steht alles sehr provisorisch und naja, ist halt nicht sonderlich schick. Ach was solls, ich mache jetzt Bilder, gleich kommen welche .


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert nubox? *nuBox gekauft**

Cool, ich freue mich .


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. März 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert nubox? *nuBox gekauft**

Hier sind sie. Wie gesagt, *alles provisorisch! *Die Aufstellung und Verkabelung ist mal auf die schnelle gemacht. Muss mir noch überlegen wie genau ich das mache, aber viel Spaß mit den Bildern .


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert nubox? *nuBox gekauft**

Das sieht doch schon gesund aus .

Ich denke mal ich werde mein Zimmer demnächst auch umdekorieren. Dann kommt der Schrank in nen anderes Zimmer und es gibt nen neues Bett, dann gibts Platz für Standboxen hinten .


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. März 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert nubox? *nuBox gekauft**

Sieht echt noch provisorisch aus, und die Standboxen kommen mir ja geradezu winzig vor...


----------



## »EraZeR« (27. März 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert nubox? *nuBox gekauft**



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Sieht echt noch provisorisch aus, und die Standboxen kommen mir ja geradezu winzig vor...



Sage ich ja. Ich finde die größe der Standboxen echt perfekt. War am Anfang aber auch ein bischen überrascht. Auf der Produktseite sehen die Größer aus.


----------



## feivel (27. März 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert nubox? *nuBox gekauft**

aber irgendwie klasse, dass die nicht größer sind...
gefallen mir irgendwie


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. März 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert nubox? *nuBox gekauft**

Hab gerade mal auf Hp geschaut... die ist ja echt klein, gerade mal 85 cm hoch. Putzig ^^ Die Rf 82 sind dagegen ja echte Kolosse...


----------



## »EraZeR« (27. März 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert nubox? *nuBox gekauft**

Also ich finde die größe echt super. So nehmen sie auch nich so viel Platz weg. Es ist ja auch nur ein Tief-Mitteltöner eingebaut und nicht noch ein weiterer Tieftöner wie bei den meisten anderen Standlautsprechern.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. März 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert nubox? *nuBox gekauft**

Die 481 klingen größer als sie sind. Nubert hat da wirklich eine super Box gebaut.

Wenn ich nicht auf die GLE490 gestoßen wäre, hätte ich mich auch für die 481 entschieden damals.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. März 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert nubox? *nuBox gekauft**



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Also ich finde die größe echt super. So nehmen sie auch nich so viel Platz weg. Es ist ja auch nur ein Tief-Mitteltöner eingebaut und nicht noch ein weiterer Tieftöner wie bei den meisten anderen Standlautsprechern.



Ich glaube, Ich müsste die einfach mal hören, Größe Und Gewicht zählt ja nur bedingt zur Klangeinschätzung.

Optisch sind die NuVero aber klasse gelungen, die sind richtig lecker.


----------



## »EraZeR« (17. April 2010)

*AW: Canton GLE oder Nubert nubox? *nuBox gekauft**

So, jetzt ein paar Finale Bilder von mir. Das einzige was noch geändert wird: Die Bretter hinter dem Sofa werden zurechtgeschnitten. Damit halte ich Abstand zur Wand, damit es keine Abnutzung gibt. Warscheinlich kaufe ich auch noch einen kleinen Kabelkanal, damit die Kabel für den Hinteren Bereich ein bischen versteckt werden und nicht so auf dem Boden liegen. Danach werden auch die Kabel nochmal hinterm den Rack geordnet. Hoffe es gefällt euch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slayerdaniel (18. April 2010)

Kommt da noch ein größerer TV bzw. ein Beamer? Ansonsten gefällt mir dein System optisch gut! Die 2012 Flagge is sehr nett anzusehen


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. April 2010)

Also eigentlich reicht der Fernsehr, aber vielleicht kaufe ich mir Ende des Jahres einen größeren oder einen Beamer. Aber über den Sommer verrichtet der "kleine" noch seine Dienste.


----------



## strucki200 (19. April 2010)

Betreibst du die Rears als Dipole ??


----------



## »EraZeR« (19. April 2010)

Jo, allerdings muss ich nochmal Probieren, was sich besser anhört: So wie es ist oder wenn ich sie um 90° drehe.


----------



## strucki200 (19. April 2010)

Ich wollte schon sagen so wie du die LS jetzt hast macht es keinen Sinn die als Dipole zu betreiben. Eigendlich macht es nichtmal Sinn die so als Direktstrahler zu betreiben.
Du solltest die um 90 Grad drehen


----------



## »EraZeR« (19. April 2010)

Habe sie jetzt mal um 90° gedreht und 2012 reingeschmissen. So groß ist der Unterschied nicht.


----------



## strucki200 (19. April 2010)

Aber es ist ein Unterschied 

So wie du die jetzt hast ist es ja sehr unsinnig, da die direkt vor die Wand straheln. Der Schall kann nichtmal reflektiert werden durch den geringen Abstand


----------

